# Best fighting game ever??



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

me and a couple of mates were debating this on sunday and i want to see what urban reckons.

For my money: the best fighting game ever was def jam vendetta fight for NY.

I loved the wrestling style controls. It has the best single player storyline of any beat em up  ever.  4 players competeing at once. Seriously silly finishing moves. Also you could genuinely use different styles and I obviously loved the soundtrack.

Honourable mentions for soul calibur 2 and of course super street fighter 2 turbo.


dave


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

Ask any serious fighting game connoiseur and they'll tell you: the Virtua Fighter series.  It's designed for pinpoint accuracy and balance and replication of fighting styles.  There are tens of thousands of words written about frame rates, counters, juggles and combos.

Not for the casual player though.  Button mashing = lose.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 23, 2009)

Soul Calibur 2.
Virtua Fighter is just _too_...something. It's not really fun, more like math.

Sadly every next gen fighting game has been absolute fail. KoF12 comes out on friday and is supposedly a complete mess.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

Was always about Soul Calibur for me and mine.

Number 2 in particular, entertained us all for night after night after night, though the original on the Dreamcast came close.

I have 3 and 4 and they are good, but they don't quite seem to have the magic _something_ that the first two did.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not really fun, more like math.




Does not compute.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Was always about Soul Calibur for me and mine.
> 
> Number 2 in particular, entertained us all for night after night after night, though the original on the Dreamcast came close.
> 
> I have 3 and 4 and they are good, but they don't quite seem to have the magic _something_ that the first two did.



yeah ive just got 4 which isn't bad but they have fucked around with rapheal too much I used to be proper smooth with him. Few others i used to be great with i havent quite picked up again as well, like mitsurghi.


dave


----------



## zenie (Sep 23, 2009)

Street Fighter  or Tekken


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

In about 2004ish, I put about 200 hours into Virtua Fighter 4 and got really, really good at it.  Playing it at that level was amazing.  It felt like being Bruce Lee.  You could flow moves into eachother effortlessly.  It was like performing a kata with some poor sucker as your rag doll.  And you started to read what would happen next, meaning that you were turning attacks into counters.  It was beautiful.

I play it now and I've lost that and it hurts.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2009)

Double Dragon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2009)

I've only ever played way of the exploding fist and street fighter. 
Oh no wait I have tekken as well. The newer they get the less I care. Or is that the older I get.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

Way of the Exploding Fist was seminal.  It defined the modern fighter.  Awesome game.

If we're going old school, IK+ has to be worth a mention too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Soul Calibre. Dreamcast version.

Honourable mention for Streets of Rage because it was awesome. But the mention is only honourable. Cos it's a scroller not a proper one-on-one.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2009)

DOA 2


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2009)

zenie said:


> Tekken


This was the last fighting game I played


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 23, 2009)

Killer Instinct......coz I was awesome at it


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 23, 2009)

IK+ was a classic - loved the bouncing ball challenge.

Street fighter 2, Dragon Ninja, Double dragon and Tekken 2 were the best imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Onket said:


> Double Dragon.



Good call. There was  massively satisfying spine cracker stamp move that always made me happy when I could pull it off


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Always loved Primal Rage cos it had a gorilla who had a toxic fart move. And a fucking mental velociraptor.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

You're all a bunch of fighting game casual players.  Fucken button mashers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You're all a bunch of fighting game casual players.  Fucken button mashers.



Cock off. Mastering the blocks on Soul Calibre put calluses on my thumbs


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Always loved Primal Rage cos it had a gorilla who had a toxic fart move. And a fucking mental velociraptor.



that was proper shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> that was proper shit.



no it wasn't. It was a fighting game pitting dinosaur on dinosaur. It was fucking ace. And occasionally the fighter would pause to stamp on the human worshipper spectators. How can that shit fail?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> no it wasn't. It was a fighting game pitting dinosaur on dinosaur. It was fucking ace. And occasionally the fighter would pause to stamp on the human worshipper spectators. How can that shit fail?



That sounds like it is "fun".  Fighting games aren't meant to be fun.  Do you think Bruce Lee counseled having fun?  Fighting games are meant to be rigorous mental discipline.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That sounds like it is "fun".  Fighting games aren't meant to be fun.  Do you think Bruce Lee counseled having fun?  Fighting games are meant to be rigorous mental discipline.



tbf, I was always the kid who played Blanka or Dahlsim. And won. Except against someone skillfully playing Ryu obv.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

I played Blanka or Chun-Li, funnily enough.

You had to master Blanka's upwards spin to be able to fend off the top tier.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 23, 2009)

Ken or blanka.

I had some sick combinations with blanka, he may have been the button bashers choice of charecter but if you got his kicks working he was amazing. The electric move was just cheap though.


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I played Blanka or Chun-Li, funnily enough.
> 
> You had to master Blanka's upwards spin to be able to fend off the top tier.



Chun-Li's frankly laughable fireball is an example of sexism imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Ken or blanka.
> 
> I had some sick combinations with blanka, he may have been the button bashers choice of charecter but if you got his kicks working he was amazing. The electric move was just cheap though.
> 
> ...



no it was massively funny when you pulled it just as someone was coming in with a Kick.

Vega was a cunt though, and totally a predecessor to that BDSM wierdo in Soul Calibre


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Chun-Li's frankly laughable fireball is an example of sexism imo.


In proper Street Fighter 2, Chun-Li doesn't have a fireball.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 23, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Ask any serious fighting game connoiseur and they'll tell you: the Virtua Fighter series.  It's designed for pinpoint accuracy and balance and replication of fighting styles.  There are tens of thousands of words written about frame rates, counters, juggles and combos.
> 
> Not for the casual player though.  Button mashing = lose.



hence why it will lose in a poll. those who know, know that popular != best.

stupid stupid sick game. used to a dab hand with lion and shun li, never ever managed that silly combo of akira's


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

the only time i ever really used a ps2 was when i borrowed one to play virtua fighter 4 evolution

that, soul calibur 2 and street fighter alpha 3, both of which i still play often are the best ive played


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 23, 2009)

Mortal Kombat.

Originally just the Pepsi Cola of fighters (vs SFII), but then MKII soon dominated the gaming horizon in the era.

The homogenised nature of all the characters led to a greater winner-stays-on-round-your-pals house situation that no other game has ever really matched.

I played Tekken 2 a few years later and was blown away by the moves and play but it will never have my heart like MKII did.

Plus MK had the best fighter-game movie known to man. And that's before I even get to the theme tune


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Mortal Kombat.



which version let you unlock Noob Saibot?

That one was sick. Noob was like scorpion, reptile and the blue ninja only twice as quick


----------



## Yetman (Sep 23, 2009)

Altered Beast. I just wish you could have kept getting the flashy bull power ups until you turned a giant manbearpig that just stamped all over everything and threw planets around until having a one on one with the big man himself


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

anyone remember rise of the robots?  wasnt very good at all.  so nobody say that

mortal kombat was good although street fighter was better

tekken was ok but vf was always better

power stone on dreamcast.  that was brilliant...

smash bros!  why has nobody said smash bros?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

Street Fighter 2

everything after that turned into combo linking bollocks that meant you had no chance against someone who could be arsed learning all the combinations, fighting became less ad hoc and dynamic between two fighters and turned into a series of long input codes entered in like a script.


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

omgomgomg

_THRILL KILL_


----------



## The Groke (Sep 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Street Fighter 2
> 
> everything after that turned into combo linking bollocks that [snip]



Precisely why I loved Soul Calibur.

Yes there were a few thumb-twisting moves, but once you had learned how to dodge, block and parry, it became immensely tactical - even if you didn't really use anything much more than the standard strikes.

Most the moves and combos made sense too - they weren't reliant on learning arbitrary sequences, more learning about moves that logically flow together.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 23, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Ken or blanka.
> 
> I had some sick combinations with blanka, he may have been the button bashers choice of charecter but if you got his kicks working he was amazing. The electric move was just cheap though.
> 
> ...



I was always either a Guile or Zangief man, personally, with a regular acquaintance with either Ryu or Ken as well.

I had this terrific combo with Guile where I'd wait until the other fighter was in mid-air, then hit them with the somersault kick and go straight into the backbreaker.

And who could deny the awesome satisfaction at finally mastering Zangief's spinning piledriver and practically drilling the other fighter's head through the bottom of the screen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> I was always either a Guile or Zangief man, personally, with a regular acquaintance with either Ryu or Ken as well.
> 
> I had this terrific combo with Guile where I'd wait until the other fighter was in mid-air, then hit them with the somersault kick and go straight into the backbreaker.
> 
> And who could deny the awesome satisfaction at finally mastering Zangief's spinning piledriver and practically drilling the other fighter's head through the bottom of the screen?



Zangief was always my least favourite character. I never could win with a slow heavy-hitter. Even with Bison I was shit.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Zangief was always my least favourite character. I never could win with a slow heavy-hitter. Even with Bison I was shit.



Bison wasn't great, admittedly. I loved Balrog the boxer, though, especially once I'd mastered his straight right and his charming little trick of picking opponents up by the scruff of the neck and repeatedly nutting them into a coma.

I was a dab hand with Sagat as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

I did get good at that one where you were a hip-hopper. Spent a fucking century unlocking Snoop D oh double Gee.

There's something inherently satisfying about grabbing a bottle from the crowd and shouting 'yeah bitch' while a mate silently fumes and bashes buttons beside you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

Def Jam fight for New York!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone remember Namco's Soul Blade?

 I loved Soul Blade.

 I especially liked the way Sophitia said 'I'm sorree!' as she jumped on your shoulders and twisted your neck so it snapped with a satisfying cracking noise. 







And Captain Cervantes! with his sword hands!

I always played teh gurlz.


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Does anyone remember Namco's Soul Blade?
> 
> I loved Soul Blade.
> 
> ...



the pic you posted first was better...

the soul calibur games everyones on about are the sequels to soul blade

i was always sigfried or nightmare


----------



## revol68 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah Xianghua was always my favourite.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

_George said:


> the pic you posted first was better...




It was a bit bandwidth-tastic.

 I just found out that Soul Calibur was the spawn of Soul Blade. I am dead excited, maybe I will be able to play again and WIN ULTIMATELY WITH TOTAL FORCE ABK ABK ABK DEATH DEATH!! like wot I used to do.

I was fucking awesome at that game. So awesome I have never played a fighting game since: it would be a let down and kissing the joy as it flies.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

Word to the bird.

Taki was the business too.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone ever play that Wu-Tang Clan fighting game?

Now that was proper shite......


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

cypher79 said:


> Anyone ever play that Wu-Tang Clan fighting game?
> 
> Now that was proper shite......



used the thrill kill game engine

thrill kill was great

virgin took one look at the censored version and said ''we're not releasing that sick shit, go and make something sensible'' so they gave the un censored version to the pirates and it became a world wide sucsess


----------



## machine cat (Sep 23, 2009)

Am I the only person who's mentioned DOA?

Come on! Someone else must have been obsessed by this game as a lonely teenager. Each character had over 80 moves, some of which were almost impossible to pull off. Oh, yeah, and of course big bouncing norks


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

oh actually it was ea that wouldent publish it, virgin were going to but they were baught by ea

i hate ea.  they probably said ''we're not releasing that sick shit, go make ten more fifa games''


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Soul Calibur 2..



I agree.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the sequence of games between SoulBlade and Soul Calibur 2?


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> What is the sequence of games between SoulBlade and Soul Calibur 2?



#  Soul Edge (1996): Arcade and PlayStation (PlayStation port released as Soul Blade in North America, Europe, and Australia).
# Soulcalibur (1998): Arcade and Dreamcast.
# Soulcalibur II (2002): Arcade, PlayStation 2, Xbox, and Nintendo GameCube.
# Soulcalibur III (2005): PlayStation 2 and Arcade.
# Soulcalibur Legends (2007): Wii. – Spin-off title
# Soulcalibur IV (2008): Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

Do the Soul Blade moves still work for Soul Calibur 2? And are the characters the same?

((Sephitia))


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

_George said:


> #  Soul Edge (1996): Arcade and PlayStation (PlayStation port released as Soul Blade in North America, Europe, and Australia).
> # Soulcalibur (1998): Arcade and Dreamcast.
> # Soulcalibur II (2002): Arcade, PlayStation 2, Xbox, and Nintendo GameCube.
> # Soulcalibur III (2005): PlayStation 2 and Arcade.
> ...



PS> Thank you


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Do the Soul Blade moves still work for Soul Calibur 2? And are the characters the same?
> 
> ((Sephitia))



i think so.  i started on soul calibur and the moves stayed pretty much the same for most charicters.  the charicters are mostly the same.  nunchuck guy turned into a different nunchuck guy and they keep adding more.


----------



## fubert (Sep 23, 2009)

soul calibre series

double dragon and ik+ for the old school games


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

i keep meaning to ask at kendo about what the position is on massive evil broad swords


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 23, 2009)

_George said:


> i think so.  i started on soul calibur and the moves stayed pretty much the same for most charicters.  the charicters are mostly the same.  nunchuck guy turned into a different nunchuck guy and they keep adding more.




Class. 

*Fires up Play.com*


----------



## Boycey (Sep 23, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> Am I the only person who's mentioned DOA?
> 
> Come on! Someone else must have been obsessed by this game as a lonely teenager. Each character had over 80 moves, some of which were almost impossible to pull off. *Oh, yeah, and of course big bouncing norks *



and a grab button 

seriously, that sucked.

i played soul caliber 2 a bit and it was pretty sick though there were a few character/weapon combinations that were pretty sick- that samurai dude with the damascus blade (no blocks but all moves are counters- night night) and the girl with the night stick things and her top end weapons (same but retains the block). i did like the counter/block breaker system in that though it still allowed button mashers a chance.


----------



## _George (Sep 23, 2009)

i only use nightmares flambridge these days

at least i think thats what its called..

dosent block very well but cant be blocked very well


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Does not compute.


when the gameplay is all about learning frame rates and recovery times and when massive combos overtake actual gameplay I lose interest. Same thing happened with Street Fight er 4; I want to fight against someone, not show off how many rote combos I know as well as my knowledge of exploits (such as crossups).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Bison wasn't great, admittedly. I loved Balrog the boxer, though, especially once I'd mastered his straight right and his charming little trick of picking opponents up by the scruff of the neck and repeatedly nutting them into a coma.
> 
> I was a dab hand with Sagat as well.


who wasn't. Sagat was way overpowered. Still is.

Darkstalkers always amused me: the Egyptian mummy had the weirdest moves ever.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I never liked using the weird characters. Usually, it was Kilik or Mitsurugi.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 24, 2009)

_George said:


> omgomgomg
> 
> _THRILL KILL_



never came out but yeah thrill kill...

I used to have a working developers copy which bar the final cut scene worked on the blue ps2 we spent more time on this than pretty much any other fighting game. 

then soul caliber 

virtua fighter was beautiful but boring

and of course doa was great but en went to eggsbox and went shit...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2009)

Virtua Fighter 2.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I never liked using the weird characters. Usually, it was Kilik or Mitsurugi.


But...Voldo ftw! How can you argue with a man that does the Caterpillar as an attack!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2009)

_George said:


> i think so.  i started on soul calibur and the moves stayed pretty much the same for most charicters.  the charicters are mostly the same.  nunchuck guy turned into a different nunchuck guy and they keep adding more.



if you could pull it off nun-chuck man did a move where he span his nunchuks on hs feet and kicked your opponent. Fucking loved that move.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2009)

Kilik was bang out of order, he had the longet reaching attacks with that fucking stick


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

I hated maxi, you hit two buttons and he would be flying around for the next 10 seconds. What a knob.

dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2009)

Soul Calibre also had a cool adventure game which was good for people with no mates


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

ha ha quality eminem just came on!!

soul calibur sample, maxi was seriously wounded


dave


----------



## Boycey (Sep 24, 2009)

can't for the life of me remember the name of the sega equivalent of soul caliber- not fighting vipers, that sucked... the other one, that was good


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2009)

From proper back in the day: 

Yie Ar Kung Fu arcade by Konami...
IK+

SFIITurbo - agree with revol about the combo-sequence thing...best character was Chun Li
Tekken - I remember getting this on the PS1 and _all_ my mates being awed by it, especially Marshall Laws 'Run up the body and backflip-kick' special grip move )...fave characters then were Nina and Law
Soul Calibur - Best character Taki
Tekken V - dled it recently for the PS3, fucking love it; love the new(?) character Lili too...she got some awesome long chain combo shit going on...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 24, 2009)

Boycey said:


> can't for the life of me remember the name of the sega equivalent of soul caliber- not fighting vipers, that sucked... the other one, that was good



Last bronx


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 24, 2009)

Mortal Combat or GTFO.

(I quite enjoyed soul calibre 2 though)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Kilik was bang out of order, he had the longet reaching attacks with that fucking stick



All about knowing how to counter, innit...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2009)

streets of rage clearly


----------



## _George (Sep 24, 2009)

sim667 said:


> streets of rage clearly



ahhhhhh the scrolling beat em up

the turtles arcade game was brilliant

play it with emulators

also check out the tmnt one on gba

seriously good stuff


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2009)

Golden Axe worthy of a mention, then, if we're onto scrollers...?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> Am I the only person who's mentioned DOA?
> 
> Come on! Someone else must have been obsessed by this game as a lonely teenager. Each character had over 80 moves, some of which were almost impossible to pull off. Oh, yeah, and of course big bouncing norks



DOA 2 was awesome.  Especially once you unlocked the special outfits.

I was unbeatable with helena.  She could just flow from one thing to another and beat the shit out of people.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone seen the DOA film. lol its well shit, not street fighter or some of the mortal kombats shit but its proper wank(that being all its good for!)


dave


----------



## _George (Sep 24, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Golden Axe worthy of a mention, then, if we're onto scrollers...?



indeed.  and double dragon.  a youth club i used to go to had a double dragon arcade cabinet with a button that you could just press and get more credits aswell as a megadrive with road rash 2, which was brilliant although not a beat em up, although it did have beat em up elements...

capcoms final fight too


----------



## Boycey (Sep 24, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Last bronx



yes! fucking great game that.


----------



## _George (Sep 24, 2009)

i used to play the tune from that level in my head while i flew around on a mountain bike


----------



## purplex (Sep 24, 2009)

street fighter 2


----------



## starfish (Sep 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> From proper back in the day:
> 
> Yie Ar Kung Fu arcade by Konami...



Hell yeah, used to love that one. Just watched a bit on youtube takes me back a few years.

Favourite console fighters would be Street Fighter or Tekken series. Guile & Law were my favourites.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> But...Voldo ftw! How can you argue with a man that does the Caterpillar as an attack!



Fighting as the weird characters with almost super powers makes it too easy.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 25, 2009)

Tekken II for two reasons:

i)actual game skill can be transffered between each and evrey character
ii) best soundtrack of all time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Fighting as the weird characters with almost super powers makes it too easy.



if you played them well they all had super powers...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Fighting as the weird characters with almost super powers makes it too easy.


he's one of the most difficult characters to use and one of the most rewarding. Unlike boring Kilik or Seigfried.

But, Battle Arena Toshinden!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 25, 2009)

_George said:


> and double dragon.


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 25, 2009)

Virtua Fighter. Fluid, elegant and just so damn satisfying.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> he's one of the most difficult characters to use and one of the most rewarding. Unlike boring Kilik or Seigfried.
> 
> But, Battle Arena Toshinden!



The challenge is figuring how to beat characters like Voldo with the boring guys like Kilik.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 25, 2009)

KoF12 comes out today. Apparently it's a turkey though.


----------



## yield (Sep 25, 2009)

Soulcalibur 2. Poll?


----------



## _George (Sep 25, 2009)

dp


----------



## _George (Sep 25, 2009)

wait for him to do that move where he dives at you and then step to one side so he flys off the stage

and sigfried isnt boring, or easy for some people.  a mate i used to play the dc version alot with could beat me sometimes with cervantes but never with sigfried

sigfrieds move where he stabs them with his sword and then throws them (down back and i think vertical hit) is brilliant for chucking people out of the ring when they have you at the edge and thing theyre about to send you out


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

Cervantes is a badman. I rarely lost with him.

Also when you could get Mitsurugi to do his stabby high-gaurd, that was ace


----------



## _George (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Cervantes is a badman. I rarely lost with him.
> 
> Also when you could get Mitsurugi to do his stabby high-gaurd, that was ace



we played that game loads, with me as sigfried and him as cervantes.  it got so we could each predict what the other was going to do so we had to start doing what we kniew the other didnt think we were going to do

then i practiced on my own and beat him 50 times in a row


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

S'why I love the adventure mode. It really concentrates you into the techniques and moves best suited to each character. Then next time you play a vs match you can butthurt your opponent.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm all about cevantes in soul calibur. He is so damn good, yet evil, I like evil characters.

I was also insanely good with asteroth in calibu2 especially with his bling weapon, could wipe the floor with people with him, not quite got the hang of him in 4 yet though, can't seem to find the moves i used to love.


Me and my flatmate used to have the most epic battles ever(EVER!) between cevanyes and knightmere with the bling weapons, rounds could last a good 3/5 mins each, with each of us just needing that one more hit in the combo to finish each other off before the other counters and recovers loads of energy. Awesome times.


dave


----------



## Santino (Sep 25, 2009)

Monopoly


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Cervantes is a badman. I rarely lost with him.
> 
> Also when you could get Mitsurugi to do his stabby high-gaurd, that was ace



When my kid plays as mitsurugi, I can't beat him.

Mind you, I have trouble beating him when he's Seung Mina as well...


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 25, 2009)

Way of the Exploding Fist.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I'm all about cevantes in soul calibur. He is so damn good, yet evil, I like evil characters.
> 
> I was also insanely good with asteroth in calibu2 especially with his bling weapon, could wipe the floor with people with him, not quite got the hang of him in 4 yet though, can't seem to find the moves i used to love.
> 
> ...




On the Dreamcast soul caliber you could unlock a secret character who was called janitor, or caretaker can't recall. But he had a broom and was solid.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2009)

Beanburger said:


> Way of the Exploding Fist.



i had that shit for the c64(i think) twas awesome but very slow paced.


dave


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> When my kid plays as mitsurugi, I can't beat him.
> 
> Mind you, I have trouble beating him when he's Seung Mina as well...


Mitsurugi is one of the most overpowered characters in the game. SC is far from balanced.


----------



## Silva (Sep 26, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That sounds like it is "fun".  Fighting games aren't meant to be fun.  Do you think Bruce Lee counseled having fun?  Fighting games are meant to be rigorous mental discipline.


----------



## Silva (Sep 26, 2009)

The Orochi Saga in KoF does it for me as far as 2D fighters go. In 3D, I'm surprised nobody mentioned Fighters Megamix for the Saturn. I mean, two Daytona cars having a go at each other?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 27, 2009)

Eternal Warriors on the megadrive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

Santino said:


> Monopoly



If you're going like that I'd say Risk pisses over it in terms of fights that break out but nothing beats Warhammer 40k...


----------

